# Oase Promax 20000 FRUST!!!!!!!



## Reginsche (30. Aug. 2008)

Jetzt brauch ich doch tatsächlich mal eure Hilfe.

Ich hab mir ja die Promax 20000 gekauft.
Nur aus dem Grund, weil man ja eine Pumpe abschalten kann oder dimmen kann.

Jetzt hab ich aber total das Problem, dass ich mit diesem dämlichen Handsender nicht zurechtkomme.
Ich weder eine Pumpe abschalten noch kann ich sie dimmen.

Könnt ihr mir da Tips geben.
Gekauft hab ich das Teil über E....y und nun hab ich den Salat und weiß nicht weiter.


----------



## chromis (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Oase Promax 20000 FRUST!!!!!!!*

Ganz einfach, hier gibt's die Gebrauchsanweisung:
http://www.oase-livingwater.com/media/ps/documents/gaw/promax_20000-30000_allg.pdf

Der Handsender muss zuerst mal "eingelernt" werden.


----------



## chr1z (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Oase Promax 20000 FRUST!!!!!!!*

das einlernen geht durch das stäbchen wo in die steckdose hineingesteckt werden muss.


----------

